
Signal Protocol license update - etiam
https://www.whispersystems.org/blog/license-update/
======
gus_massa
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11896571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11896571)
(104 points, 17 hours ago, 48 comments)

